# International teams catch-all



## electrichead72 (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't really see a thread to talk about other countries teams, so I added one.

International break right now, so we can see some of these teams playing.

It seems that Argentina still hasn't fixed their problems yet. 

People will call him a quitter, but I don't think Messi may stick around too long after a showing like that. I think they will need to start rebuilding this team without him, they can't seem to get it to click with him in it.


----------

